

The Busy Trap - kmax12
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/30/the-busy-trap/

======
ColinWright
This is an intriguing article, which sparked a significant discussion on HN
some from 18 months (or so) ago. The discussion there is closed (of course),
but there might be some value in seeing what HN of 18 months ago thought worth
saying:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4184317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4184317)
(68 comments)

There are other submissions, a few of which have a handful of comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6863866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6863866)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6317998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6317998)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4199336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4199336)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4193531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4193531)
\- points to the related Google Tech Talk, "No Time to Think" :
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHGcvj3JiGA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHGcvj3JiGA)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4185305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4185305)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4184651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4184651)
(3 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4183452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4183452)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4183314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4183314)

Related - Have You Fallen Into The Busy Trap? :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4185397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4185397)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4274349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4274349)

